# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  السبب الصحيح في التقادم الخمسي والأوضاع الشكلية في التسجيل الجديد

## هيثم الفقى

مجلة المحاماة - العدد السادس
السنة السابعة - مارس
السبب الصحيح في التقادم الخمسي
والأوضاع الشكلية في التسجيل الجديد
للدكتور عبد السلام ذهني بك القاضي بمحكمة مصر الكلية الأهلية
والأستاذ السابق للقانون المدني والتجاري بكلية الحقوق بالجامعة المصرية
السبب الصحيح عند الرومان:
1 - الأوضاع الشكلية في العهد الأول.
2 - القاضي الروماني وصحيفة النزاع والملكية الحيازية.
3 - ما يرمي إليه القاضي الروماني من منشوراته السنوية.
السبب الصحيح والقانون الفرنسي:
1 - أركان السبب الصحيح من الوجهة القانونية البحتة.
2 - السبب الصحيح والعقود الباطلة بأنواعها الثلاثة.
3 - السبب الصحيح والأوضاع الشكلية للعقود الشكلية.
السبب الصحيح في القانون المصري:
1 - القانون المصري والفرنسي واحد.
2 - المذهب القائل باعتبار المالك من طبقة الغير.
3 - أركان التقادم الخمسي ثلاثة: التعاقد والمدة والنية.
4 - في التقادم الخمسي والتقادم الطويل وأثر السبب الصحيح في الأول.
5 - اختلاف وجهة النظر في تقرير السبب الصحيح عند الرومان وفي القوانين المصرية والفرنسية الحاضرة.
6 - السبب الصحيح والتقادم الخمسي شرط مصادفة المجلس الحسبي ونظرية علم الأفراد بقيود القانون.
السبب الصحيح وقانون التسجيل الجديد:
1 - الالتزامات الشخصية بالمادة الأولى من قانون التسجيل الجديد.
2 - الأوضاع الشكلية وانتقال الملكية وارتباطها بالالتزامات الشخصية.
3 - العقد غير المسجل والبطلان المطلق.
قررنا بكتابنا في الأموال (صـ 571 - 575 ن 398 - 399) وبمقالنا المنشور بمجلة المحاماة (المجلد (6) صـ 597 - 629) وبرسالتنا في التسجيل وحماية المتعاقدين والغير (صـ 22 ن 21) أن نظرية التقادم الخمسي قد تأثرت بقانون التسجيل الجديد، وأنه لا بد في العقد لأجل أن يكون سببًا صحيحًا بالمعنى القانوني الصحيح أن يكون مسجلاً، وأنه في حالة عدم تسجيله لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بمضي خمس سنوات، وأنه لا بد من مضي مدة 15 سنة للتملك، أي لا بد من التقادم الطويل، وقد أوضحنا ذلك على الأخص بكتابنا في الأموال وأتينا بالعلل القانونية من جميع وجوهها، بما أوجزناه بمقالنا بالمحاماة. 
ولقد قرأنا أخيرًا للأستاذ حامد بك فهمي المحامي بحثًا قيمًا بمجلة المحاماة (المجلد (7) صـ 97 - 103) أفاض فيه القول بنقض رأينا وذهب فيه غير ما ذهبنا، وقال بصحة السبب الصحيح إذا لم يكن مسجلاً، وأن التقادم الخمسي جائز برغم عدم تسجيل العقد الحاصل بين البائع غير المالك والمشتري، ورجع في تأييد رأيه إلى القانون الروماني وإلى أصول التسجيل الفرنسي الموضوع سنة 1855، وإلى ما قرره قضاؤه وفقهه، وإلى القانون المصري وقضائه وفقهه، وإلى أن قانون التسجيل الجديد لم يمس التقادم الخمسي في شيء ما، ثم ختم بحثه بأن (اشتراط تسجيل السبب الصحيح لإفادة الملك، من العبث الذي يجب أن يتنزه عنه الفقيه). 
وإنا وإن كنا نعلم أن هذا البحث لا يُعرض على القضاء المصري إلا ابتداءً من أول يناير سنة 1928، لأنه لا بد من مضي خمس سنوات على الأقل حتى يكون للبحث محل أمام القضاء، وحتى يمكن للمشتري أن يدعي الملكية بالتقادم الخمسي في ظل قانون التسجيل الجديد، فإنا لا نرى مندوحة مع ذلك من بحث الموضوع قبل حلول أوأن الفصل فيه قضائيًا، لأن من شأن القائمين بالحركة الفقهية، أن يتلمسوا مواطن الأخذ والرد في القانون، حتى يستطيع أصحاب الشؤون في المعاملات أن يأخذوا عدتهم للطوارئ المقبلة من حيث الاختلاف في الآراء، وحتى ينضج الرأي بين أيدي المختلفين بما يدلون به من وجهات النظر المختلفة. 
وإنا نرى البدء أولاً بالنظرية الرومانية وكيف عالج القاضي الروماني préteur قوة القيود التشريعية القديمة في عصر الطفولة للرومان، وعمل على التوفيق بينها باعتبارها رمزًا للصيغة الرومانية البحتة، وبين تطور الحالات الاجتماعية عندهم، بل كان يذيعه سنويًا على الكافة بمنشوره السنوي edictum من الأصول القانونية القيمة حتى يعلم جماهير الناس بما سيقضي به القاضي فيما إذا تخاصم إليه المتنازعون، ثم نعرج بعد ذلك على بيان نظرية التسجيل الحاضر، وأن القانون الفرنسي الصادر في 23 مارس سنة 1855 وهو مصدر التسجيل المصري المختلط الموضوع سنة 1875 والأهلي سنة 1883، لم يأخذ مطلقًا بمذهب القاضي الروماني وما أذاعه بمنشوره، وأن الفقه والقضاء الفرنسيين سارا في طريق السبب الصحيح والتقادم القصير بغير الطريقة الرومانية، على العكس مما جاء بمقال الناقد حامد بك ثم نعود بعد ذلك إلى قانون التسجيل الجديد الصادر في 26 يونيو سنة 1923 وبيان ما أحدثه من مبدأ جديد في تقرير التسجيل وفي جعله من الأوضاع الشكلية من حيث نقل الملكية فقط، برغم ما للعقد في ذاته من الأثر القانوني في تقرير التزامات شخصية بين عاقديه، وفي هذا الإيضاح تبرز الفروق البينة بين السبب الصحيح الروماني والسبب الصحيح الفرنسي، والمصري في عهد القانون المدني، والسبب الصحيح في عهد قانون التسجيل الجديد، وسنبين في أي طائفة من طوائف البطلان الثلاثي أو الثنائي يقع عقد البيع غير المسجل وقد أصبح التسجيل من الأوضاع الشكلية، وما هو أثر ذلك مع قيام الالتزامات الشخصية، وما رتبناه على هذه الأخيرة من أصول وأحكام من حيث المطالبة بالتسليم وما إلى ذلك. 
القانون الروماني والسبب الصحيح:
رأينا أن نثبت بكتابنا في الأموال (صـ 1002 - 27 1 ن 681 - 693) بابًا خاصًا في إثبات الملكية وكيفية الدفاع عنها وتطور أداة الدفاع عن الملكية في العصور الرومانية والعصور الوسطى وفي عهد القانون الفرنسي الحاضر وقضائه وفقهه، وأخيرًا في عهد القانون المصري وقضائه، وبينّا بكتابنا أطوار الملكية عند الرومان وما قرروه من الملكية الحيازية، أي الملكية الناقصة propriété bonitaire بجانب الملكية الرومانية البحتة propriété quiritaire التي كانت وقفًا على جماعة الرومان أنفسهم، والتي كانت لا تنتقل إلا بأوضاع شكلية خاصة، أهمها البيع العلني أو الإفراغ العلني mancipatio للأشياء النفيسة res mancipi (وكلمة mancipatio أو mancipium مكونة من كلمتين: manus بمعنى اليد وcapio بمعنى مسك: إشارة إلى أن المشتري يضع يده على المبيع ويدعي ملكيته له في حضرة البائع الذي لا ينازع (انظر في ذلك مذكراتنا في القانون الروماني في نظرية الأشياء ص 39 - 42)، وإذا حصل التبايع في هذه الأشياء النفيسة بغير طريقة الإفراغ العلني وحصل بالمناولة اليدوية traditio، فلا يكتسب المشتري الملكية الرومانية البحتة المحمية بدعوى إثبات الملكية rei vindicatio، إنما يكتسب فقط الملكية الحيازية، وهذه الملكية النافعة كما يسميها حامد بك (المحاماة (7) صـ 99 العامود الأول في منتصفه) وإن كانت لا ترتفع إلى مستوى الملكية الرومانية البحتة ولا تستفيد من دعوى إثبات الملكية، إلا أن القاضي الروماني بوبليسيوس publicius قرر لها دعوى خاصة صورية لحمايتها سُميت باسمه la publicienne يستعين بها صاحبها في حمايتها ضد الغير، وكان يعمل القاضي المحضر، الذي يحرر صحيفة النزاع formule ويرفعها إلى القاضي الذي يفصل فيها، في أن يفترض في تلك الصحيفة فرضًا صوريًا أن المشتري قد تملك بالتقادم مع أنه في الحقيقة لم تمضِ مدة التقادم.
ولقد أتينا بهذه اللمحة الرومانية السريعة برسالتنا في التسجيل، وكنا نرمي بها إلى بيان وجه الشبه بين الملكية الناقصة عند الرومان، وما يتقرر للمشتري في وقتنا الحاضر، في ظل قانون التسجيل الجديد من الحقوق بشأن العقار المبيع له، وضرورة حماية هذه الحقوق ضد البائع وضد الغير أيضًا (انظر رسالتنا في التسجيل صـ 8 - 10 ن 13 - 14) وقصدنا من ذلك أن نعمل على رفع الغرابة التي يمكن أن تلاحظ على ما قررناه بشأن العقد غير المسجل من ضرورة حماية صاحبه ضد كل من يعتدي على حقوقه بشأن العقار المبيع، إذ قررنا للمشتري الحق في مقاضاة البائع بتسليمه العقار المبيع، والعمل على احترام الالتزامات القانونية الناشئة عن البيع غير المسجل، وما إلى ذلك من الحقوق الأخرى. 
قلنا بأن القاضي الروماني préteur وقد قرر بمنشوره السنوي الذي يذيعه كل عام على الأفراد قبل البت شكليًا فيما يُرفع إليه من الأقضية، قرر الملكية النافعة أو الملكية الناقصة أو الملكية بحكم القاضي propriété prétorienne، لمن اشترى شيئًا نفيسًا بغير الأوضاع الشكلية وقرر أيضًا هذه الملكية الحيازية habere in bonis لمن اشترى من غير مالك بسبب صحيح وحسن نية (انظر جاستون مي G May في القانون الروماني، الطبعة الرابعة عشرة سنة 1922 صـ 268)، وأصبح بذلك لدى الرومان نوعان من الملكية: الرومانية البحتة والملكية الناقصة، ثم تطور هذان النوعان مع تطور إجراءات المرافعات عندهم، وعلى الأخص عندما زال العمل بصحيفة الدعوى التي كان يجهزها القاضي المحرر لها، بما يشبه عندنا اليوم قاضي التحضير المصري، واندمجت الملكيتان معًا، أي توحدت الملكية، وارتفعت عنها القيود الشكلية القديمة والأوضاع المعقدة التي أصبحت لا تلتئم مع رقي المدنية عند الرومان وما أصابوه من وفرة في المرافق الحيوية. 
وقد عول الرومان في تقريرهم لأداة الحماية لدى صاحب الملكية النافعةpossesseur bonitaire على السبب الصحيح jnsta causa وحسن النية، ويرون، كما نرى نحن في العصور الحاضرة، بالسبب الصحيح العملية القانونية Acte juridique التي تحصل بين البائع والمشتري، أي البيع، ويترتب عليها تقرير التزامات في ذمة كل واحد من الطرفين (جاستون مي صـ 328 ن 88 - انظر أيضًا جيرار Girardفي القانون الروماني الطبعة السابعة سنة 1924 صـ 319 - وانظر مذكراتنا في القانون الروماني في نظرية الأشياء صـ 138 وما بعدها) والمراد بالسبب الصحيح وبالعملية القانونية، أن يتراضى العاقدان على نقل الملكية من يد أحدهما إلى يد الآخر، كما يقول جيرار، أو أن يكون السبب الصحيح دالاً بنفسه على رغبة المتعاقدين في الإفراغ والكسب، كما يقول حامد بك نقلاً عن المؤلف (ديد ييه) الذي رجع إليه (المحاماة 7 صـ 99 العامود 2 في وسطه).
وهنا قرر حامد بك (صـ 99 العامود 2 في وسطه) ما يأتي (ولذا لم يشترطوا في السبب الصحيح الوارد على مال منسيبي (يريد الشيء النفيس res mancipi) أن يقع بالأوضاع الشكلية الواجب اتباعها في نقل الملكية الرومانية) ثم عقب حضرته ذلك بما يأتي: (وإلى مثل هذه النتيجة بلغ الفقهاء والشارحون للقانونين الفرنسي والمصري).
ثم أورد حضرة الناقد بعد ذلك ما قرره فقهاء العصور الحاضرة ابتداءً من بوتييه في تعريف السبب الصحيح، وما قرره بودري ودي هلس، وعلى الأخص هذا الأخير (ج 3 صـ 352 ن 118) في أنه لا يشترط في السبب الصحيح أن يكون قد نقل الملكية فعلاً، بل السبب الصحيح هو العقد الذي يرمي بطبيعته إلى نقل الملكية، لولا أنه قد عابه عيب واحد وهو صدوره من غير مالك. 
ومن هذا البيان لحضرة الناقد نرى أنه يريد القول بصحة السبب الصحيح وجعله ذا أثر في التقادم الخمسي، ما دام قد انصرف هذا السبب الصحيح إلى مجرد النية لدى العاقدين في نقل الملكية، وأنه لا عبرة مطلقًا بالقيود الشكلية والأوضاع المرعية القانونية التي تكون مقررة لصحة السبب الصحيح في ذاته، والتي لا تنتقل الملكية إلا بها وبتوافرها، أي أن حضرة الناقد قصر السبب الصحيح على مجرد النية في نقل الملكية، وأن هذه النية هي المعول عليها دون الأوضاع الشكلية، فإذا وقعت ولم تحصل الأوضاع الشكلية، اعتبر بأن هناك سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، وحجة حضرة الناقد في ذلك، القانون الروماني، وما أجازه الرومان في تقرير الملكية النافعة أي الملكية الحيازية أو الناقصة، لمن تملك شيئًا نفيسًا من غير طريقة الإفراغ العلني بالأوضاع الشكلية المعروفة عندهم، وما قرره بوتييه في أن المراد بالسبب الصحيح أن يكون صالحًا للاطمئنان به عند تناول العين من يد صاحبها الظاهر.
وهذه القاعدة التي يقررها حضرة الناقد، في أن فقهاء الفرنسيس والمصريين أخذوا بالقاعدة الرومانية، قاعدة لا نقره عليها، وكذلك طريقة التدليل في تقريرها طريقة لا نقره عليها أيضًا. 
أما بشأن القاعدة في ذاتها وبأن علماء العصر الحاضر من فرنسيين ومصريين لم يأخذوا بالنظرية الرومانية القضائية البحتة، فالأمر في ذلك يرجع إلى ما قرره حقًا حضرة الناقد في قوله: (ورأيتهم لا يعتبرون العقود غير المنعقدة أو الباطلة بطلانًا مطلقًا أصليًا سببًا صحيحًا، ويعتبرون العقود الباطلة بطلانًا نسبيًا كبيع القاصر والمكره) فكيف يقال حينئذٍ بأن الحاضرين أخذوا بنظرية الغابرين، في الوقت الذي لم يأخذوا فيه بها؟ ولقد سبق لنا أن بينّا بكتابنا في الالتزامات النظرية العامة (صـ 235 - 247 ن 253 - 264) أقام البطلان الثلاثي، البطلان المعدم للعقد، والبطلان المطلق، والبطلان النسبي، وأقسام البطلان الثنائي وهو البطلان المطلق بوجه عام والبطلان النسبي، ورأينا أن البطلان المطلق يجعل العقد كأنه لم يكن، سواء أكان ينقص العقد ركن من أركان تكوينه كالمبيع في البيع، أم ينقصه شرط شكلي من الأوضاع العلنية المقررة لتكوين العقد بالذات، كشرط الرسمية في عقد الهبة مثلاً، إذ العقد في الحالتين يعتبر غير موجود، لا تلحقه إجازة تصححه وترفع شائبته، فإذا حصلت الهبة بعقد عرفي، فلا هبة، لأن رضاء العاقدين وحده لا يكفي لإنشاء عقد الهبة، بل لا بد من ركن الرسمية، وبدونه لا أثر للهبة من الوجهة القانونية، وهذا الركن في الوضع الشكلي للعقد الرسمي، أي ركن الشكلية للعقد الشكلي acte solennel، لازم لوجود العقد من الناحية القانونية، فإذا وجد العقد شكلي الأصل دون أن يتوافر فيه ركن الشكلية، فلا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي (انظر كتابنا في الأموال صـ 571 ن 398 وما بعدهما). 
والإفراغ العلني عند الرومان mancipatio أي البيع بالميزان في حضرة الشهود الخمسة وما إلى ذلك، هو عقد شكلي، بحيث لا تنتقل الملكية عندهم إلا به، وقبل حصول البيع العلني، يحصل الإنفاق البسيط pactum بين المتعاقدين على البيع، فإذا تمت العلانية انقلب الإنفاق المجرد من كل أثر قانوني، إلى عقد ملزم منشئ لحقوق ومقرر لواجبات، وإذا لم تحصل العلانية، فلا ينتج التعاقد البسيط أثرًا قانونيًا ما. 
ولكن لما كان القاضي الروماني المحضر للدعوى والمحرر لصحيفة النزاع لا يفصل في النزاع في ذاته ولكنه يحدد بصحيفته موضوع النزاع، وكان يذيع على الكافة منشوره edictum السنوي بما سينويه من العمل بالمبادئ القانونية التي يقررها هو قبل العمل بها - لما كان ذلك القاضي préteur يعمل على التخفيف من شدة الأوضاع الشكلية للقانون الروماني القديم البحت، فإنه كان يجري في ذلك مع سنة الرقي، ويصرف همه في أن يجعل المبادئ القانونية من المرونة بحيث يجب أن تتفق مع ما يقطعه الشعب الروماني كل يوم من أشواط المدنية في مجالات الرقي، لذا أباح الملكية الناقصة، أي الملكية القضائية، وقرر لها أداة لحمايتها كما رأينا، واستند في تقريرها إلى اعتبار المشتري للشيء بغير الأوضاع الرومانية البحتة، مالكًا بالتقادم، وهذا الاعتبار صوري مجازي لا حقيقة له، إذ افترض القاضي بأن المشتري قد ظل واضعًا يده المدة المكسبة بالتقادم، مع أنه في الحقيقة لم يضع يده هذه المدة، وقد فعل ذلك، القاضي الروماني واستعان بالمجاز والصورية ليصيب غرضين:
أولاً: احترام القيود الشكلية الرومانية البحتة.
ثانيًا: جعل هذه القيود الشكلية بحيث لا تعيق سير الأمور الحيوية الخاضعة لنواميس الرقي الطبيعي.
المستشار/إبراهيم خليل
2006-02-01, 11:52 AM

وقد انتهت الملكية بنوعيها، الملكية الرومانية البحتة، والملكية القضائية، إلى نوع واحد، وتوحدت الملكية لما هجر الرومان أوضاعهم الشكلية الأولى التي كانت تلتئم مع طبائعهم عندما كانوا شعبًا صغيرًا، وقبل أن تدخل إليهم المدنية، وقبل أن يتوسعوا في معاملاتهم التجارية مع الغير. 
ومن هنا نتبين أن القاضي الروماني préteur في تقريره للملكية الحيازية وحمايته للحائز الذي لم يملك بالطرق والأوضاع الشكلية المعروفة، وتعويله على مجرد حصول العملية القانونية acte jiridique بين الطرفين وانصرافهما إلى نية تمليك الواحد منهما للآخر، أو كما يقول بوتييه كما نقله عنه الأستاذ حامد بك، أن المراد من السبب الصحيح (أن يكون صالحًا للاطمئنان عند تناول العين من يد صاحبها الظاهر) - هذا القاضي الروماني وقد أراد بالسبب الصحيح العملية القانونية التي تنم وحدها عن نية التمليك، لا عن نقل الملكية بالذات، لم يعمل ذلك ولم يجزه ويقره بمنشوره السنوي، إلا لأنه كان يرمي إلى معالجة شؤون رومانية بحتة، وأنه كان يريد التوفيق بين احترام الأوضاع الشكلية الرومانية القديمة، وبين عدم تعطيل حركة النمو الاجتماعي القسري الذي يسوق الشعب الروماني في تيار الرقي الجارف. 
ولما جاءت القوانين الفرنسية وقررت العقود الشكلية ومن بينها الهبة، فإنها قررت تقريرًا صريحًا بأن (العقد الباطل شكلاً لا يصلح سببًا للتملك بمضي المدة من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة) (المادة (2227) من قانون نابليون) وهذا الحكم خاص بما يقابل عندنا التقادم الخمسي، وهو ما جرى عليه الفقه والقضاء الفرنسي، أي أن العقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا لنقص ركن الشكلية فيه، لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، بل لا بد للتملك من مضي 15 سنة.
وعلى هذا يكون القول من حضرة الناقد بأن فقهاء العصر أخذوا بالقاعدة الرومانية قولاً لم يصب مكانه من الصحة، كما أن طريقة التدليل في تقرير هذه القاعدة، طريقة لم تصادف مكانها من الصحة أيضًا، لأن العلة عند الرومان في تقرير القاعدة لديهم لم تكن هي العلة عندنا في عصورنا الحاضرة. 
عقد البيع غير المسجل وقانون التسجيل الجديد:
إذا علمنا ما تقدم فلننظر الآن فيما إذا كان عقد البيع في ظل قانون التسجيل الجديد، وفي حالة عدم تسجيله، عقدًا ناقلاً للملكية، أم هو غير ناقل لها، وبعبارة أخرى هل هذا العقد غير المسجل عقد باطل بطلانًا مطلقًا، من حيث نقل الملكية، ونقل الملكية فقط (بصرف النظر عن كونه في ذاته عقدًا منشئًا لالتزامات ومقررًا لحقوق) أم هو عقد باطل بطلانًا نسبيًا تلحقه الإجازة؟ وفي الحالة الأولى لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا، وفي الحالة الثانية يعتبر كذلك. 
ونحن نقول بأن عقد البيع غير المسجل في ظل قانون التسجيل الجديد، عقد باطل بطلانًا مطلقًا، من حيث نقل الملكية، ونقل الملكية فقط، وعلى هذا الاعتبار لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، وحضرة الناقد حامد بك يقول العكس. 
وأدلة حضرته نوجزها فيما يأتي: 
1 - أن عقد البيع غير المسجل، ما دام أنه منشئ لحقوق والتزامات، فهو إذن (صالح لأن يطمئن به المشتري في تلقي العين ممن هي تحت يده، لتضمنه الالتزام بنقل ملكيتها إليه، وإن لم ينقلها بالفعل). 
2 - أن الفقه الفرنسي، ما عدا القليل منه، والقضاء الفرنسي، وكذلك الفقه والقضاء بمصر، كل ذلك يرى أن لا محل لتسجيل السبب الصحيح حتى يحتج به ضد المالك الحقيقي (كلمة (المشتري) الواردة بمقال الناقد صـ 101 العامود الثاني السطر 6 في آخره، حقيقتها (المالك الحقيقي)). 
3 - أن المادة (76) مدني الخاصة بالسبب الصحيح لم ترد بالمواد الملغاة بقانون التسجيل الجديد المصري، ولا يمكن على كل حال أن يمسها هذا القانون بشيء ما. 
4 - أن المادة (264) مدني المقررة لبطلان عقد البيع الصادر من غير المالك الحقيقي، لا يلحقها أيضًا قانون التسجيل الجديد الذي انصرف إلى تقرير ضرورة تسجيل العقد الصادر من المالك الحقيقي لا إلى تقرير تسجيل العقد الصادر من غير المالك الحقيقي. 
5 - أن المالك الحقيقي لا يمكن اعتباره داخلاً ضمن طائفة الغير الذين تلقوا الملكية عن مالك واحد وحفظوها بالتسجيل، وليس من الغير أيضًا الدائن العادي ولا من تلقى الملكية عن غير المالك الحقيقي. 
6 - أن العقد الذي يصدر من غير المالك الحقيقي، لا ينقل الملكية حتى ولو تسجل فإن هذا العقد ولا تسجيله ينقلان الملكية، إنما الذي يُكسب الملكية للمشتري من غير مالك هو في الواقع وضع اليد مدة خمس سنوات. 
هذه هي أدلة حضرة الناقد، ونرى الآن أن ندلي بأدلتنا نحن في تقرير رأينا الذي قلنا به، وننقد أدلته في طريق إقامتنا الحجة على صحة رأينا. 
قلنا في مواطن عدة مما نشرناه مقالات وتأليفًا، وأقرنا عليه القضاء الأهلي والمختلط أخيرًا وأقرنا عليه الأستاذ حامد بك بمقاله الأخير والسابق عليه، إن عقد البيع لم يصبح في ظل قانون التسجيل الجديد عقدًا شكليًا Acte solennel، بل ظل كما كان من قبل عقدًا رضائيًا acte consensuel ينعقد بتمام حصول الرضاء والقبول من الطرفين، ويترتب على انعقاد العقد صحته وتقرير حقوق وواجبات ترجع لطبيعة العقد، وهو ما يسمى بالالتزامات الشخصية الواردة بالمادة الأولى من قانون التسجيل، ورجعنا في تقرير هذه القاعدة وفي التدليل عليها إلى المادة (873) من القانون الألماني الصادر سنة 1872 وإلى الأعمال التحضيرية لمشروعي توحيد أقلام التسجيل بمصر والسجلات العقارية الموضوعين بمعرفة اللجنة الدولية المختلطة سنة 1904 وإلى مناقشات اللجنة التي وضعت قانون التسجيل الجديد وإلى مذكرته الإيضاحية (ورجع القضاء المختلط إلى تقرير اللجنة البلجيكية: انظر حكم محكمة مصر المختلطة الصادر في 21 يناير سنة 1926 وتعليقنا عليه بمجلة المحاماة 6 صـ 827) ومن شأن هذه الحقوق والواجبات أن تبيح لكل عاقد الحق في المطالبة بها والخضوع لها قبل تسجيل العقد، فللبائع حق مطالبة المشتري بالوفاء بالثمن، وللمشتري حق مطالبة البائع بالتسليم، وإذا امتنع البائع عن العمل على المصادقة على توقيعه طبقًا للمادة (6) من قانون التسجيل، جاز للمشتري رفع الدعوى إما بطلب الحكم بصحة التوقيع، أو بطلب الحكم بصحة التعاقد ثم تسجيل الحكم في الحالتين مع العقد، فتنتقل الملكية، ولا تنتقل الملكية إلا بالتسجيل، والتسجيل هنا مظهر من الأوضاع الشكلية solennel لازم لنقل الملكية، وبدونه لا يمكن ويستحيل نقل الملكية، والقاضي نفسه لا يملك أن يصدر حكمه ليحل محل الوضع الشكلي وهو التسجيل، وكل ما له الحكم بصحة التعاقد، فإذا تسجل الحكم مع العقد انتقلت الملكية، وإلا فلا تنتقل مطلقًا بدونه، وهذا الوضع الشكلي للتسجيل في نقل الملكية هو ككل وضع من الأوضاع الشكلية للعقود الشكلية actes solennels لا يتقرر الحق بدونه، وهو يحكي تمامًا الوضع الشكلي لعقد الرهن العقاري غير الحيازي، أي العقد التأميني hypothéque، فإذا تعاقد دائن ومدين على أن يرهن هذا الأخير للأول عقارًا له رهنًا رسميًا ولم يفِ بوعده فلا يملك الدائن ولا القاضي حق إكراه المدين على الرهن، وكل ما للقاضي الحكم بتعويض للدائن، كل ذلك لأن الرهن عقد شكلي لا ينعقد إلا بتمام الوضع الشكلي والإجراءات الشكلية، ولا يستطيع القاضي أن يحل فيها بحكم محل القيود المقررة بالقانون (انظر كتاب التأمينات لنا صـ 133 ن 125). 
إذا تقرر ذلك، ولا شبهة فيه، أصبح عقد البيع في ذاته عقدًا صحيحًا ونافذًا من حيث تقرير التزامات وحقوق ناشئة عن طبيعة البيع، ولا يمكن أن يكون نافذًا للملكية إلا بتسجيله، ومن غير التسجيل يستحيل استحالة مطلقة نقل الملكية إلى المشتري، وعقد البيع على هذا الاعتبار عقد رضائي وشكلي في آنٍ واحد، فهو رضائي لأنه ملزم لطرفيه بالتراضي والاتفاق عليه، وشكلي لأن الملكية لا تنتقل فيه إلا بأوضاع شكلية حتمها القانون، ولا محل لاحتمال القول بالغرابة في أن يكون العقد الواحد في ذاته رضائيًا وشكليًا، ذلك لأن الجمع بين رضائية وشكلية العقد الواحد هو من وضع الشارع المصري الذي أراد أن يكون العقد غير المسجل ملزمًا وغير ناقل للملكية في آن واحد، وفعل الشارع المصري الأخير ذلك على خلاف ما قرره مشروع السجلات العقارية سنة 1904 في أن يكون عقد البيع رسميًا ومسجلاً، بحيث إذا انعقد عرفيًا فيصبح باطلاً بطلانًا مطلقًا لا يترتب عليه أي أثر ما، أي لا ينتج الالتزامات الشخصية المقررة بالمادة الأولى من قانون التسجيل الجديد (انظر كتابنا في الأموال صـ 869 ن 593 وما بعدهما) والتعاقد على البيع لعقد غير المسجل يشبه التعاقد على الرهن الرسمي دون حصول الرهن، إذ التعاقد فيهما صحيح من حيث تقرير حقوق، وليس التعاقد هذا وفي ذاته باطل، إنما القيود الشكلية فيها تجعل التعاقد عليها تعاقدًا لا بد في نفاذه من عقد شكلي خاضع لإجراءات شكلية قررها الشارع بالذات للنظام العام، والأوضاع الشكلية في الرهن الرسمي هي حضور المدين الراهن أمام الموثق مع شهوده وما إلى ذلك، ولا يملك القاضي إلزام المدين بتنفيذ هذا الالتزام، والأوضاع الشكلية في التسجيل هي وضع العقد في ملف على حدة طبقًا لقانون التسجيل الجديد، وبنظام خاص لتسهيل العلانية لدى الكافة، لا حاجة فيها إلى حضور البائع شخصيًا، ولذا إذا أمر القاضي بتسجيل العقد، صح تنفيذ أمره لبعده عما له مساس بالحرية الشخصية للبائع.
إذا علم ما تقدم، ففي أي طائفة من العقود الباطلة يمكن وضع عقد البيع غير المسجل فيها؟ فهل يوضع في طائفة العقود الباطلة بطلانًا مطلقًا، أو في طائفة العقود الباطلة بطلانًا نسبيًا؟ فإن قيل بالبطلان النسبي، وجب اعتبار عقد البيع غير المسجل سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، وإن قلنا بالبطلان المطلق وجب عدم اعتباره سببًا صحيحًا، ولزم على ذلك، التقادم الطويل بمدة 15 سنة. 
والعقد الباطل بطلانًا نسبيًا عقد صحيح في ذاته شابته شائبة ترجع لشخص أحد العاقدين وهو المجني عليه، فإذا لزمته الشائبة بطل مفعول العقد، وإذا زالت برغبة المجني عليه ولفعله هو نفذ العقد. 
فإذا وقع العقد تحت سلطان الإكراه فسد العقد وزال مفعوله، ولكن يجوز للعاقد الذي وقع الإكراه عليه أن يتنازل عن حقه في تمسكه بسبب الإكراه، وبذا يصح العقد، وكذلك القول فيما إذا عاب العقد عيب الغلط أو الغش، وإذا عاب العقد فقد الأهلية لدى أحد العاقدين بأن كان قاصرًا جاز للقاصر وحده الطعن في العقد بالبطلان، ويجوز له السكوت عن الطعن بعد بلوغه، وبذا يصح العقد وينفذ. 
ومن هنا نرى أن البطلان النسبي يرجع لعمل الفرد وحقه الشخصي، فإن شاء التمسك به، فيبطل العقد، وإن شاء التنازل عنه فيصح العقد، دون أن يكون هناك دخل في الحالتين للنظام العام، والبطلان النسبي على هذا الاعتبار بطلان شخصي خاص لا عام (راجع كتابنا في الالتزامات النظرية العامة صـ 243 ن 262).
والعقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا عقد شابه عيب يتصل بالنظام العام اتصالاً محكمًا ولا يتعلق برغبة العاقدين وحرية رضائهما فيه، بل لا بد من الخضوع للأوضاع الشكلية التي قررها القانون، كالرسمية في الرهن التأميني أو في الهبة، ويجوز لكل من العاقدين وللغير أيضًا التمسك بالبطلان، فإذا حصلت الهبة بعقد عرفي جاز للواهب نفسه طلب بطلان العقد، كما يجوز للقاضي أن يقضي به من تلقاء نفسه، لأن البطلان متعلق بالنظام العام، لا بالمصلحة الشخصية البحتة للأشخاص، وهذا العقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا لا يقبل التصحيح، أي لا يملك العاقدان تصحيحه بإرادتهما دون الخضوع للأوضاع الشكلية (الالتزامات لنا في النظرية العامة صـ 239 - 241 ن 256 - 258). 
هذا العقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، لأنه وإن كان قد شملته رغبة الطرفين في التمليك، في حالة الهبة مثلاً، واطمأن فيه الموهوب إليه، إلا أن الرغبة المحضة للطرفين لا تكفي لنقل الملكية، بل لا بد لركن الشكلية، وهذا الحق في المطالبة بالبطلان لا يسقط عن الواهب بالتقادم الطويل فيما إذا كان مدعيًا، كما لا يسقط حق الدفع بالبطلان إذا كان الواهب مدعى عليه (المادة (2262) مدني فرنسي والمادة 208/ 272 مدني مصري - الالتزامات لنا النظرية العامة صـ 241 - 242 ن 259 - 260. إنما يرى القضاء الفرنسي، في أنه إذا صح عدم جواز زوال حق طلب البطلان بالتقادم، أي عدم جواز اكتساب العقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا قوة قانونية بفعل الزمن وهو التقادم، فإنه يرى من طريق آخر أن التقادم يحدث أثره وينصب على الشيء محل عقد الهبة فيكتسب الموهوب له ملكيته له بالتقادم: انظر الهامش (1) من صفحة 241 من كتابنا في الالتزامات. وانظر كتابنا في الأموال صـ 572 ن 399 والهامش (3)، وفي عدم جواز سقوط الدفع بالبطلان المطلق مهما طال الزمن فذلك يرجع للقاعدة المعروفة القائلة بأن الدعاوى معقودة بزمن وأما الدفوع exceptions فهي دائمة خالدة: انظر في ذلك كتابنا في القانون التجاري صـ 329 ن 252). 
وإذا علم الآن البطلان النسبي والبطلان المطلق ففي أيهما يدخل عقد البيع غير المسجل؟ قلنا إنه يدخل في طائفة البطلان المطلق، لأن التسجيل هنا شرط لازم لصحة العقد في نقله للملكية، ولا يقبل تصحيحًا ولا تأييدًا بغير التسجيل، وهذا العقد لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا بالمعنى القانوني العصري، لا بالمعنى الروماني القضائي، لأن العقد الذي يعتبر في عصورنا الحاضرة سببًا صحيحًا هو العقد الذي يملك بطبيعته وكيانه القانوني فيما إذا صدر من المالك الحقيقي verus dominus فإذا فرض وصدر العقد من هذا المالك الحقيقي دون مراعاة الأوضاع الشكلية فيه فإنه لا يملك، وإذا صدر من غير المالك فلا يملك أيضًا بالتقادم الخمسي، لأنه لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا قد توافرت فيه أركان الصحة القانونية اللازمة للعقود الشكلية. 
ولا يعتبر العقد سببًا صحيحًا ليس فقط إلا عند توافر شروط الأوضاع الشكلية فيه إذا كان من العقود الشكلية actes solennels، بل لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا أيضًا إلا إذا حاز الشروط القانونية التي يقررها القانون بالذات في سبيل حماية البائع حماية شخصية، ويقع ذلك فيما إذا بيع عقار القاصر لمشترٍ دون مراعاة أخذ مصادقة المجلس الحسبي، إذ في هذه الحالة لا يجوز للمشتري اعتبار عقده سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي بل لا بد له من التقادم الطويل مدة 15 سنة (استئناف أهلي في 20 مارس سنة 1906م ر 1، 8 صـ 57 عدد 029 - ح 21 صـ 0257 - مرجع القضاء ص 382 ن 01377 - ح 22 ص 083 - مرجع القضاء صـ 381 ن 01375 - د، 907، 1، 0406 - كتابنا في الأموال صـ 572 والهامش (5) وصـ 574 والهامش 02 - ومرسى المزاد الذي يحصل على جهة الإدارة عقب إجراءات نزع الملكية إن جاءت مخالفة للقوانين والأوامر لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا لتمليكها العين بوضع اليد خمس سنوات: انظر في ذلك زقازيق حكم استئنافي 14 فبراير سنة 1906 ح 22 صـ 0169 - مرجع القضاء صـ 382 ن 1383) وألا يرى في ذلك بأن الحكم بعدم اعتبار عقد البيع الصادر من الوصي دون مراعاة قيد مصادقة المجلس الحسبي سببًا صحيحًا هو حكم أبلغ في عدم اعتبار العقد الذي ينقصه ركن شكلي من الأوضاع الشكلية سببًا صحيحًا؟ إن العقد الذي ينقصه وضع شكلي لازم لإنشائه، والعقد الذي ينقصه شرط لازم لصحته كمصادقة المجلس الحسبي، هو عقد لا يمكن اعتباره سببًا صحيحًا، والسبب في ذلك ظاهر، وهو أن القيد القانوني بالوضع الشكلي إن كان العقد رسميًا، أو القيد القانوني بالمصادقة، هذا القيد من الشروط التي قررها القانون بالذات لصحة العقد، ويستحيل قانونًا وبداهةً أن يكون العقد الخالي عن هذا القيد الشكلي أو التصادقي سببًا صحيحًا، لأن السبب الصحيح هو العمل القانونيacte juridique المملك في ذاته فيما لو صدر من المالك الحقيقي، وكل ما ينقص العقد هو صدوره من غير المالك فقط، أي أن العذر الذي جعل الشارع يغتفر فيه للمشتري خطأه إنما هو العذر الخاص بجهل المشتري بعدم ملكية البائع له، واعتقاد هذا المشتري في أنه اشترى من المالك الحقيقي، والخطأ هنا واقع، وواقع فقط، على خطأ موضوعي لا قانوني، وأما إذا وقع الخطأ على أمر قانوني واشترى المشتري دون مراعاة القيد الشكلي أو التصادقي، فإن الشارع لا يغتفر للمشتري خطأه، لأنه من المفروض على كل فرد كائنًا من كان أن يعرف القانون وقيوده (المادة (29) من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الأهلية).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد انتهت الملكية بنوعيها، الملكية الرومانية البحتة، والملكية القضائية، إلى نوع واحد، وتوحدت الملكية لما هجر الرومان أوضاعهم الشكلية الأولى التي كانت تلتئم مع طبائعهم عندما كانوا شعبًا صغيرًا، وقبل أن تدخل إليهم المدنية، وقبل أن يتوسعوا في معاملاتهم التجارية مع الغير. 
ومن هنا نتبين أن القاضي الروماني préteur في تقريره للملكية الحيازية وحمايته للحائز الذي لم يملك بالطرق والأوضاع الشكلية المعروفة، وتعويله على مجرد حصول العملية القانونية acte jiridique بين الطرفين وانصرافهما إلى نية تمليك الواحد منهما للآخر، أو كما يقول بوتييه كما نقله عنه الأستاذ حامد بك، أن المراد من السبب الصحيح (أن يكون صالحًا للاطمئنان عند تناول العين من يد صاحبها الظاهر) - هذا القاضي الروماني وقد أراد بالسبب الصحيح العملية القانونية التي تنم وحدها عن نية التمليك، لا عن نقل الملكية بالذات، لم يعمل ذلك ولم يجزه ويقره بمنشوره السنوي، إلا لأنه كان يرمي إلى معالجة شؤون رومانية بحتة، وأنه كان يريد التوفيق بين احترام الأوضاع الشكلية الرومانية القديمة، وبين عدم تعطيل حركة النمو الاجتماعي القسري الذي يسوق الشعب الروماني في تيار الرقي الجارف. 
ولما جاءت القوانين الفرنسية وقررت العقود الشكلية ومن بينها الهبة، فإنها قررت تقريرًا صريحًا بأن (العقد الباطل شكلاً لا يصلح سببًا للتملك بمضي المدة من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة) (المادة (2227) من قانون نابليون) وهذا الحكم خاص بما يقابل عندنا التقادم الخمسي، وهو ما جرى عليه الفقه والقضاء الفرنسي، أي أن العقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا لنقص ركن الشكلية فيه، لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، بل لا بد للتملك من مضي 15 سنة.
وعلى هذا يكون القول من حضرة الناقد بأن فقهاء العصر أخذوا بالقاعدة الرومانية قولاً لم يصب مكانه من الصحة، كما أن طريقة التدليل في تقرير هذه القاعدة، طريقة لم تصادف مكانها من الصحة أيضًا، لأن العلة عند الرومان في تقرير القاعدة لديهم لم تكن هي العلة عندنا في عصورنا الحاضرة. 
عقد البيع غير المسجل وقانون التسجيل الجديد:
إذا علمنا ما تقدم فلننظر الآن فيما إذا كان عقد البيع في ظل قانون التسجيل الجديد، وفي حالة عدم تسجيله، عقدًا ناقلاً للملكية، أم هو غير ناقل لها، وبعبارة أخرى هل هذا العقد غير المسجل عقد باطل بطلانًا مطلقًا، من حيث نقل الملكية، ونقل الملكية فقط (بصرف النظر عن كونه في ذاته عقدًا منشئًا لالتزامات ومقررًا لحقوق) أم هو عقد باطل بطلانًا نسبيًا تلحقه الإجازة؟ وفي الحالة الأولى لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا، وفي الحالة الثانية يعتبر كذلك. 
ونحن نقول بأن عقد البيع غير المسجل في ظل قانون التسجيل الجديد، عقد باطل بطلانًا مطلقًا، من حيث نقل الملكية، ونقل الملكية فقط، وعلى هذا الاعتبار لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، وحضرة الناقد حامد بك يقول العكس. 
وأدلة حضرته نوجزها فيما يأتي: 
1 - أن عقد البيع غير المسجل، ما دام أنه منشئ لحقوق والتزامات، فهو إذن (صالح لأن يطمئن به المشتري في تلقي العين ممن هي تحت يده، لتضمنه الالتزام بنقل ملكيتها إليه، وإن لم ينقلها بالفعل). 
2 - أن الفقه الفرنسي، ما عدا القليل منه، والقضاء الفرنسي، وكذلك الفقه والقضاء بمصر، كل ذلك يرى أن لا محل لتسجيل السبب الصحيح حتى يحتج به ضد المالك الحقيقي (كلمة (المشتري) الواردة بمقال الناقد صـ 101 العامود الثاني السطر 6 في آخره، حقيقتها (المالك الحقيقي)). 
3 - أن المادة (76) مدني الخاصة بالسبب الصحيح لم ترد بالمواد الملغاة بقانون التسجيل الجديد المصري، ولا يمكن على كل حال أن يمسها هذا القانون بشيء ما. 
4 - أن المادة (264) مدني المقررة لبطلان عقد البيع الصادر من غير المالك الحقيقي، لا يلحقها أيضًا قانون التسجيل الجديد الذي انصرف إلى تقرير ضرورة تسجيل العقد الصادر من المالك الحقيقي لا إلى تقرير تسجيل العقد الصادر من غير المالك الحقيقي. 
5 - أن المالك الحقيقي لا يمكن اعتباره داخلاً ضمن طائفة الغير الذين تلقوا الملكية عن مالك واحد وحفظوها بالتسجيل، وليس من الغير أيضًا الدائن العادي ولا من تلقى الملكية عن غير المالك الحقيقي. 
6 - أن العقد الذي يصدر من غير المالك الحقيقي، لا ينقل الملكية حتى ولو تسجل فإن هذا العقد ولا تسجيله ينقلان الملكية، إنما الذي يُكسب الملكية للمشتري من غير مالك هو في الواقع وضع اليد مدة خمس سنوات. 
هذه هي أدلة حضرة الناقد، ونرى الآن أن ندلي بأدلتنا نحن في تقرير رأينا الذي قلنا به، وننقد أدلته في طريق إقامتنا الحجة على صحة رأينا. 
قلنا في مواطن عدة مما نشرناه مقالات وتأليفًا، وأقرنا عليه القضاء الأهلي والمختلط أخيرًا وأقرنا عليه الأستاذ حامد بك بمقاله الأخير والسابق عليه، إن عقد البيع لم يصبح في ظل قانون التسجيل الجديد عقدًا شكليًا Acte solennel، بل ظل كما كان من قبل عقدًا رضائيًا acte consensuel ينعقد بتمام حصول الرضاء والقبول من الطرفين، ويترتب على انعقاد العقد صحته وتقرير حقوق وواجبات ترجع لطبيعة العقد، وهو ما يسمى بالالتزامات الشخصية الواردة بالمادة الأولى من قانون التسجيل، ورجعنا في تقرير هذه القاعدة وفي التدليل عليها إلى المادة (873) من القانون الألماني الصادر سنة 1872 وإلى الأعمال التحضيرية لمشروعي توحيد أقلام التسجيل بمصر والسجلات العقارية الموضوعين بمعرفة اللجنة الدولية المختلطة سنة 1904 وإلى مناقشات اللجنة التي وضعت قانون التسجيل الجديد وإلى مذكرته الإيضاحية (ورجع القضاء المختلط إلى تقرير اللجنة البلجيكية: انظر حكم محكمة مصر المختلطة الصادر في 21 يناير سنة 1926 وتعليقنا عليه بمجلة المحاماة 6 صـ 827) ومن شأن هذه الحقوق والواجبات أن تبيح لكل عاقد الحق في المطالبة بها والخضوع لها قبل تسجيل العقد، فللبائع حق مطالبة المشتري بالوفاء بالثمن، وللمشتري حق مطالبة البائع بالتسليم، وإذا امتنع البائع عن العمل على المصادقة على توقيعه طبقًا للمادة (6) من قانون التسجيل، جاز للمشتري رفع الدعوى إما بطلب الحكم بصحة التوقيع، أو بطلب الحكم بصحة التعاقد ثم تسجيل الحكم في الحالتين مع العقد، فتنتقل الملكية، ولا تنتقل الملكية إلا بالتسجيل، والتسجيل هنا مظهر من الأوضاع الشكلية solennel لازم لنقل الملكية، وبدونه لا يمكن ويستحيل نقل الملكية، والقاضي نفسه لا يملك أن يصدر حكمه ليحل محل الوضع الشكلي وهو التسجيل، وكل ما له الحكم بصحة التعاقد، فإذا تسجل الحكم مع العقد انتقلت الملكية، وإلا فلا تنتقل مطلقًا بدونه، وهذا الوضع الشكلي للتسجيل في نقل الملكية هو ككل وضع من الأوضاع الشكلية للعقود الشكلية actes solennels لا يتقرر الحق بدونه، وهو يحكي تمامًا الوضع الشكلي لعقد الرهن العقاري غير الحيازي، أي العقد التأميني hypothéque، فإذا تعاقد دائن ومدين على أن يرهن هذا الأخير للأول عقارًا له رهنًا رسميًا ولم يفِ بوعده فلا يملك الدائن ولا القاضي حق إكراه المدين على الرهن، وكل ما للقاضي الحكم بتعويض للدائن، كل ذلك لأن الرهن عقد شكلي لا ينعقد إلا بتمام الوضع الشكلي والإجراءات الشكلية، ولا يستطيع القاضي أن يحل فيها بحكم محل القيود المقررة بالقانون (انظر كتاب التأمينات لنا صـ 133 ن 125). 
إذا تقرر ذلك، ولا شبهة فيه، أصبح عقد البيع في ذاته عقدًا صحيحًا ونافذًا من حيث تقرير التزامات وحقوق ناشئة عن طبيعة البيع، ولا يمكن أن يكون نافذًا للملكية إلا بتسجيله، ومن غير التسجيل يستحيل استحالة مطلقة نقل الملكية إلى المشتري، وعقد البيع على هذا الاعتبار عقد رضائي وشكلي في آنٍ واحد، فهو رضائي لأنه ملزم لطرفيه بالتراضي والاتفاق عليه، وشكلي لأن الملكية لا تنتقل فيه إلا بأوضاع شكلية حتمها القانون، ولا محل لاحتمال القول بالغرابة في أن يكون العقد الواحد في ذاته رضائيًا وشكليًا، ذلك لأن الجمع بين رضائية وشكلية العقد الواحد هو من وضع الشارع المصري الذي أراد أن يكون العقد غير المسجل ملزمًا وغير ناقل للملكية في آن واحد، وفعل الشارع المصري الأخير ذلك على خلاف ما قرره مشروع السجلات العقارية سنة 1904 في أن يكون عقد البيع رسميًا ومسجلاً، بحيث إذا انعقد عرفيًا فيصبح باطلاً بطلانًا مطلقًا لا يترتب عليه أي أثر ما، أي لا ينتج الالتزامات الشخصية المقررة بالمادة الأولى من قانون التسجيل الجديد (انظر كتابنا في الأموال صـ 869 ن 593 وما بعدهما) والتعاقد على البيع لعقد غير المسجل يشبه التعاقد على الرهن الرسمي دون حصول الرهن، إذ التعاقد فيهما صحيح من حيث تقرير حقوق، وليس التعاقد هذا وفي ذاته باطل، إنما القيود الشكلية فيها تجعل التعاقد عليها تعاقدًا لا بد في نفاذه من عقد شكلي خاضع لإجراءات شكلية قررها الشارع بالذات للنظام العام، والأوضاع الشكلية في الرهن الرسمي هي حضور المدين الراهن أمام الموثق مع شهوده وما إلى ذلك، ولا يملك القاضي إلزام المدين بتنفيذ هذا الالتزام، والأوضاع الشكلية في التسجيل هي وضع العقد في ملف على حدة طبقًا لقانون التسجيل الجديد، وبنظام خاص لتسهيل العلانية لدى الكافة، لا حاجة فيها إلى حضور البائع شخصيًا، ولذا إذا أمر القاضي بتسجيل العقد، صح تنفيذ أمره لبعده عما له مساس بالحرية الشخصية للبائع.
إذا علم ما تقدم، ففي أي طائفة من العقود الباطلة يمكن وضع عقد البيع غير المسجل فيها؟ فهل يوضع في طائفة العقود الباطلة بطلانًا مطلقًا، أو في طائفة العقود الباطلة بطلانًا نسبيًا؟ فإن قيل بالبطلان النسبي، وجب اعتبار عقد البيع غير المسجل سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، وإن قلنا بالبطلان المطلق وجب عدم اعتباره سببًا صحيحًا، ولزم على ذلك، التقادم الطويل بمدة 15 سنة. 
والعقد الباطل بطلانًا نسبيًا عقد صحيح في ذاته شابته شائبة ترجع لشخص أحد العاقدين وهو المجني عليه، فإذا لزمته الشائبة بطل مفعول العقد، وإذا زالت برغبة المجني عليه ولفعله هو نفذ العقد. 
فإذا وقع العقد تحت سلطان الإكراه فسد العقد وزال مفعوله، ولكن يجوز للعاقد الذي وقع الإكراه عليه أن يتنازل عن حقه في تمسكه بسبب الإكراه، وبذا يصح العقد، وكذلك القول فيما إذا عاب العقد عيب الغلط أو الغش، وإذا عاب العقد فقد الأهلية لدى أحد العاقدين بأن كان قاصرًا جاز للقاصر وحده الطعن في العقد بالبطلان، ويجوز له السكوت عن الطعن بعد بلوغه، وبذا يصح العقد وينفذ. 
ومن هنا نرى أن البطلان النسبي يرجع لعمل الفرد وحقه الشخصي، فإن شاء التمسك به، فيبطل العقد، وإن شاء التنازل عنه فيصح العقد، دون أن يكون هناك دخل في الحالتين للنظام العام، والبطلان النسبي على هذا الاعتبار بطلان شخصي خاص لا عام (راجع كتابنا في الالتزامات النظرية العامة صـ 243 ن 262).
والعقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا عقد شابه عيب يتصل بالنظام العام اتصالاً محكمًا ولا يتعلق برغبة العاقدين وحرية رضائهما فيه، بل لا بد من الخضوع للأوضاع الشكلية التي قررها القانون، كالرسمية في الرهن التأميني أو في الهبة، ويجوز لكل من العاقدين وللغير أيضًا التمسك بالبطلان، فإذا حصلت الهبة بعقد عرفي جاز للواهب نفسه طلب بطلان العقد، كما يجوز للقاضي أن يقضي به من تلقاء نفسه، لأن البطلان متعلق بالنظام العام، لا بالمصلحة الشخصية البحتة للأشخاص، وهذا العقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا لا يقبل التصحيح، أي لا يملك العاقدان تصحيحه بإرادتهما دون الخضوع للأوضاع الشكلية (الالتزامات لنا في النظرية العامة صـ 239 - 241 ن 256 - 258). 
هذا العقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، لأنه وإن كان قد شملته رغبة الطرفين في التمليك، في حالة الهبة مثلاً، واطمأن فيه الموهوب إليه، إلا أن الرغبة المحضة للطرفين لا تكفي لنقل الملكية، بل لا بد لركن الشكلية، وهذا الحق في المطالبة بالبطلان لا يسقط عن الواهب بالتقادم الطويل فيما إذا كان مدعيًا، كما لا يسقط حق الدفع بالبطلان إذا كان الواهب مدعى عليه (المادة (2262) مدني فرنسي والمادة 208/ 272 مدني مصري - الالتزامات لنا النظرية العامة صـ 241 - 242 ن 259 - 260. إنما يرى القضاء الفرنسي، في أنه إذا صح عدم جواز زوال حق طلب البطلان بالتقادم، أي عدم جواز اكتساب العقد الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا قوة قانونية بفعل الزمن وهو التقادم، فإنه يرى من طريق آخر أن التقادم يحدث أثره وينصب على الشيء محل عقد الهبة فيكتسب الموهوب له ملكيته له بالتقادم: انظر الهامش (1) من صفحة 241 من كتابنا في الالتزامات. وانظر كتابنا في الأموال صـ 572 ن 399 والهامش (3)، وفي عدم جواز سقوط الدفع بالبطلان المطلق مهما طال الزمن فذلك يرجع للقاعدة المعروفة القائلة بأن الدعاوى معقودة بزمن وأما الدفوع exceptions فهي دائمة خالدة: انظر في ذلك كتابنا في القانون التجاري صـ 329 ن 252). 
وإذا علم الآن البطلان النسبي والبطلان المطلق ففي أيهما يدخل عقد البيع غير المسجل؟ قلنا إنه يدخل في طائفة البطلان المطلق، لأن التسجيل هنا شرط لازم لصحة العقد في نقله للملكية، ولا يقبل تصحيحًا ولا تأييدًا بغير التسجيل، وهذا العقد لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا بالمعنى القانوني العصري، لا بالمعنى الروماني القضائي، لأن العقد الذي يعتبر في عصورنا الحاضرة سببًا صحيحًا هو العقد الذي يملك بطبيعته وكيانه القانوني فيما إذا صدر من المالك الحقيقي verus dominus فإذا فرض وصدر العقد من هذا المالك الحقيقي دون مراعاة الأوضاع الشكلية فيه فإنه لا يملك، وإذا صدر من غير المالك فلا يملك أيضًا بالتقادم الخمسي، لأنه لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا قد توافرت فيه أركان الصحة القانونية اللازمة للعقود الشكلية. 
ولا يعتبر العقد سببًا صحيحًا ليس فقط إلا عند توافر شروط الأوضاع الشكلية فيه إذا كان من العقود الشكلية actes solennels، بل لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا أيضًا إلا إذا حاز الشروط القانونية التي يقررها القانون بالذات في سبيل حماية البائع حماية شخصية، ويقع ذلك فيما إذا بيع عقار القاصر لمشترٍ دون مراعاة أخذ مصادقة المجلس الحسبي، إذ في هذه الحالة لا يجوز للمشتري اعتبار عقده سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي بل لا بد له من التقادم الطويل مدة 15 سنة (استئناف أهلي في 20 مارس سنة 1906م ر 1، 8 صـ 57 عدد 029 - ح 21 صـ 0257 - مرجع القضاء ص 382 ن 01377 - ح 22 ص 083 - مرجع القضاء صـ 381 ن 01375 - د، 907، 1، 0406 - كتابنا في الأموال صـ 572 والهامش (5) وصـ 574 والهامش 02 - ومرسى المزاد الذي يحصل على جهة الإدارة عقب إجراءات نزع الملكية إن جاءت مخالفة للقوانين والأوامر لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا لتمليكها العين بوضع اليد خمس سنوات: انظر في ذلك زقازيق حكم استئنافي 14 فبراير سنة 1906 ح 22 صـ 0169 - مرجع القضاء صـ 382 ن 1383) وألا يرى في ذلك بأن الحكم بعدم اعتبار عقد البيع الصادر من الوصي دون مراعاة قيد مصادقة المجلس الحسبي سببًا صحيحًا هو حكم أبلغ في عدم اعتبار العقد الذي ينقصه ركن شكلي من الأوضاع الشكلية سببًا صحيحًا؟ إن العقد الذي ينقصه وضع شكلي لازم لإنشائه، والعقد الذي ينقصه شرط لازم لصحته كمصادقة المجلس الحسبي، هو عقد لا يمكن اعتباره سببًا صحيحًا، والسبب في ذلك ظاهر، وهو أن القيد القانوني بالوضع الشكلي إن كان العقد رسميًا، أو القيد القانوني بالمصادقة، هذا القيد من الشروط التي قررها القانون بالذات لصحة العقد، ويستحيل قانونًا وبداهةً أن يكون العقد الخالي عن هذا القيد الشكلي أو التصادقي سببًا صحيحًا، لأن السبب الصحيح هو العمل القانونيacte juridique المملك في ذاته فيما لو صدر من المالك الحقيقي، وكل ما ينقص العقد هو صدوره من غير المالك فقط، أي أن العذر الذي جعل الشارع يغتفر فيه للمشتري خطأه إنما هو العذر الخاص بجهل المشتري بعدم ملكية البائع له، واعتقاد هذا المشتري في أنه اشترى من المالك الحقيقي، والخطأ هنا واقع، وواقع فقط، على خطأ موضوعي لا قانوني، وأما إذا وقع الخطأ على أمر قانوني واشترى المشتري دون مراعاة القيد الشكلي أو التصادقي، فإن الشارع لا يغتفر للمشتري خطأه، لأنه من المفروض على كل فرد كائنًا من كان أن يعرف القانون وقيوده (المادة (29) من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الأهلية).
المستشار/إبراهيم خليل
2006-02-01, 11:53 AM

وإذا كان العقد الذي تنقصه مصادقة المجلس الحسبي لا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم، وهو ليس بالعقد الشكلي الخاضع لأوضاع شكلية، ألا يكون من باب أولى عقد البيع غير المسجل الذي يعتبر عقدًا شكليًا فيما يتعلق، ويتعلق فقط، بنقل الملكية؟ إن التسجيل كشرط لازم لنقل الملكية، قيد وضعي قانوني لا يستطيع معه المشتري أن يقول باعتبار عقد البيع سببًا صحيحًا، لأنه وإن كان البيع عملية قانونية يطمئن إليها المشتري عند التعاقد في نقل الملكية إليه، فإنه يجب أن يلاحظ أن هذا الاطمئنان ليس بصحيح قانونًا إلا إذا قام المشتري من جانبه بما يقضي عليه به القانون من شروط لازمة لصحة العقد، بحيث إذا أهمل المشتري في مراعاة الشروط القانونية التي يجب على المشتري أن يعلمها ويعرفها تمام المعرفة، فلا يصح مطلقًا اعتبار العقد في هذه الحالة سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي، لأن التقادم الخمسي لا يصح الأخذ به واعتباره وسيلة في التملك إلا إذا كان المشتري حسن النية، ومعنى حسن النية ليس فيما يتعلق بالشروط القانونية لصحة العقد، بل ينصرف حسن النية فقط إلى جهل المشتري بملكية المبيع لشخص آخر غير البائع له، ولا يمكن أن ينصرف حسن النية إلى جهل المشتري للشروط القانونية، ولا ينفذ التقادم الخمسي إلا إذا اصطحب حسن النية بالسبب الصحيح، والسبب الصحيح هو العملية القانونية التي اطمأن إليها المشتري واعتبرها أداة لنقل الملك إليه، ولا يصح اطمئنان المشتري ويؤخذ باطمئنانه قانونًا إلا إذا عمل من جانبه ما يحتمه عليه القانون، ولا يمكن أن يعتبر في جهله حسن النية، وفي هذه الحالة لا يستفيد مطلقًا من التقادم الخمسي، وحسن النية الذي يبيح التملك بالتقادم الخمسي هو اعتقاد المشتري أن البائع له مالك، أي الخطأ الموضوعي erreur de fait، وأما الخطأ القانوني erreur de droit فلا يمكن اعتباره حسن نية مملك بالتقادم (إلا في حالة وضع اليد وتملك الثمار فإن الخطأ القانوني يعتبر بمثابة حسن نية يجيز تملك الثمار لواضع اليد: بلانيول ج (1) الطبعة الثامنة سنة 1920 صـ 703 ن 2293).
هذا ولا يقف السبب الصحيح في أن يطمئن فيه مكتسب الملكية إلى تملك العقار، بل يجب في ذاته أن يكون صالحًا لنقل الملكية، أي منشئًا لها، وعلى ذلك فلا يعتبر سببًا صحيحًا الوفاء بوجه عام والإرث والقسمة والأحكام والصلح والعقد المعلق على شرط (راجع في تفصيل ذلك كتابنا في الأموال صـ 566 - 570 ن 396 - 397). 
ومما مر يتبين أن السبب الصحيح ليس هو بوجه عام كل عملية قانونية acte juridique يطمئن إليها المشتري بوجه عام في نقل الملكية إليه، وأنه لا عبرة في التقادم الخمسي بالعملية القانونية التي تنصرف إلى مجرد إظهار النية في نقل الملكية، وأن العبرة فيه إنما هو وضع اليد - إنما السبب الصحيح من الوجهة القانونية الصحيحة في عصورنا القانونية الحاضرة وطبقًا للأصول القانونية الواقعة droit positif، هو العملية القانونية المنشئة للملكية بحيث تقع صحيحة في ذاتها وطبقًا للقيود القانونية سواء كانت هذه القيود قد وردت لحماية النظام العام بوجه عام، أو وردت لحماية بعض المصالح الفردية الجديرة بحماية القانون، كضرورة مصادقة بعض الهيئات العامة على تصرفات أولي الأمر، فإذا جاءت العملية القانونية وشابها نقص في القيود القانونية العامة أو الخاصة فلا يجوز اعتبارها سببًا صحيحًا، بل يجب اعتبارها سببًا غير صحيح، ولا عبرة مطلقًا بمجرد رغبة العاقدين في نقل الملكية، ما دام أن هذه الرغبة قد تقيدت بقيود قانونية عامة (في حالة العقود الشكلية) أو خاصة (في حالة العقود الخاضعة لمصادقة بعض الهيئات). 
وأما القول من جانب حضرة الناقد حامد بك فهمي في أن الشرائع الحاضرة والفقهاء الحاضرين قد أخذوا بالنظرية الرومانية القضائية القديمة فهو قول لا نقره عليه كما قلنا لأن عمل القاضي الروماني في تقرير أداة حماية للمشتري بغير الأوضاع الشكلية العتيقة إنما كان يرمي به إلى الإفلات من قوة القيود الرومانية القديمة، وإلى جعل الحقوق طليقة في طريق التطور الاجتماعي، مع المحافظة بقدر الإمكان على احترام القيود القانونية القديمة، ولذا استعان القاضي الروماني كما قلنا بالمجاز والصورية في تقريره أداة الحماية للمشتري، بأن افترض فيه مجازًا بأنه تملك بالتقادم، مع أنه في الحقيقة لم تمضِ عليه مدة التقادم المملكة. 
ولا يمكن بحال تشبيه التشريع العصري وعمل القضاء العصري بما كان عليه الرومان وعلى الأخص في عهدهم الأول عهد الطفولة والقيود الجافة الشاذة بما كان يلتئم مع حالتهم شبه البدوية، وأكبر دليل على ذلك أن العقد الحاضر، وهو الباطل بطلانًا مطلقًا لنقص الوضع الشكلي فيه، لا يصلح سببًا صحيحًا مملكًا بالتقادم الخمسي كما رأينا. 
إذا علمنا ذلك كله فإنا نرى أن الأدلة التي احتج بها حضرة الناقد حامد بك على صحة رأيه لا تصلح لدحض النظرية التي قلنا بها، والآن نستعرضها واحدًا فواحدًا ونرد عليها:
الدليل الأول (راجعه في مكانه):
يقول حضرة الناقد بأن السبب الصحيح هو ما اطمأن إليه المشتري وقت التعاقد بوجه عام، وهذا التعميم بلا تقييد غير صحيح من الوجهة القانونية كما رأينا، بل لا بد في السبب الصحيح المملك بالتقادم الخمسي والذي يطمئن إليه المشتري، أن يكون حاويًا لقيوده القانونية التي اشترطها القانون بالذات، كما بينا ذلك، ويظهر لنا أن حضرة الناقد متأثر بالنظرية الرومانية. وقد بينّا أن لا محل للأخذ بها في عصورنا الحاضرة، وقد تغيرت أصول القوانين وأحكامها. 
الدليل الثاني (راجعه في مكانه):
يقول الناقد بأنه لا يشترط في السبب الصحيح أن يكون مسجلاً حتى يحتج به على المالك الحقيقي، ويرجع في ذلك إلى الفقه والقضاء هناك وهنا، ونقول نحن بأن المسألة وإن كانت خلافية وصدرت أحكام فرنسية متناقضة فيها كما بينّا ذلك بكتابنا في الأموال (صـ 844 ن 582) إلا أنّا نميل إلى الأخذ بعدم ضرورة تسجيل السبب الصحيح، في عهد القانون المدني لا في عهد قانون التسجيل الجديد، حتى يكون حجة على المالك الحقيقي.
ويرى الناقد حامد بك أن قانون التسجيل الجديد لم يأتِ بجديد بشأن هذه القاعدة، أي لا ضرورة في نظره إلى تسجيل السبب الصحيح حتى يحتج به على المالك الحقيقي، ويستند في ذلك إلى الحجج التي أوجزناها في الأدلة (3) و(4) و(5) و(6) وهي:
الدليل الثالث:
يقول الناقد إن المادة (76) مدني الخاصة بالسبب الصحيح لم ترد ضمن المواد الملغاة بقانون التسجيل الجديد ولا يمكن على كل حال أن يمسها هذا القانون بشيء ما، والذي نلاحظه على هذا الدليل الثالث ما يأتي: 
إن الشارع في وضعه لقانون التسجيل الجديد قد احتاط بالمادة (16) في أنه بعد أن ذكر المواد التي ألغاها هذا القانون، قرر إلغاء كل نص مخالف له ولم يرد له ذكر بقانون التسجيل الجديد، وبفرض أن الشارع لم يضع هذه القاعدة فإن المواد المخالفة له تصبح لاغية ولا محالة، والمواد التي يجب أن تعتبر ملغاة هي المواد الخاصة بنقل الملكية، ذلك النقل الذي حصل بأداة قانونية مملكة أي بعملية قانونية أو عمل قانوني acte juridique مملك، وهذه الأداة القانونية هي العقد، أي عقد البيع، أي البيع فقط، سواء كان صادرًا من المالك الحقيقي أو غير المالك الحقيقي، لأن البيع فيهما واحد من حيث كونه أداة قانونية صالحة لنقل الملكية، فالعقد الصادر من المالك الحقيقي صالح في ذاته لنقل الملكية، ولا ينقصه إلا التسجيل، والعقد الصادر من غير المالك الحقيقي صالح أيضًا، ولكن ليس وحده بل لا بد لشرط آخر، لنقل الملكية، وينقصه شرط يعوض عليه ما فاته من شرط لازم له، وهو صدوره من المالك الحقيقي، وهذا النقص فيه لا يمكن سده إلا بوضع اليد، فلا وضع اليد وحده يملك، ولا العقد ذاته يملك، بل لا بد للاثنين معًا ومعهما حسن النية ابتداءً، وقد جاء قانون التسجيل وأضاف شرطًا أصليًا جوهريًا على العقد الناقل للملكية، وهو شرط التسجيل حتى تنتقل الملكية، والتي بدونه لا يمكن، ولا يمكن أن تنتقل الملكية، والتسجيل الجديد هنا وضع شكلي لازم للعقد حتى تنتقل الملكية به بالفعل والواقع، وإذا كان التسجيل من الأوضاع الشكلية فهو نافذ على الأداة القانونية، وهي البيع، صدر البيع من المالك الحقيقي أو من غير المالك الحقيقي، لأنه ينصب على الأداة، أي على العملية القانونية، وهذا الوضع الشكلي من جانب الشارع يجب أن ينفذ على العقد في ذاته مهما كانت الصفة القانونية لمصدره، مالكًا حقيقيًا كان أو غير مالك، لأن الشارع راعى في تقريره لهذا القيد العلني والوضع الشكلي النظام العام، ولذا لا يملك المتعاقدان من إرادتهما حرية تجعلهما في حل من نقل الملكية بمجرد تبادل الرضاء، بل هذه الإرادة أصبحت معطلة ولا تستطيع وحدها نقل الملكية، والتسجيل على هذا الاعتبار أمر تشريعي صادر من الشارع نفسه لا محيص عن نفاذه في عقد البيع، وعقد البيع نفسه بصرف النظر عن مصدره وعقد البيع غير المسجل يستحيل أن يكون في ذاته ناقلاً للملكية، بل ينقصه شرط جوهري وهو التسجيل، وقد رأينا أن السبب الصحيح من الوجهة القانونية العلمية الصحيحة، ليس فقط كل عملية قانونية تحصل بين البائع غير المالك وبين المشتري، بل يجب أن يتوافر في هذه العملية صلاحيتها في ذاتها لأن تكون ناقلة للملكية فيما لو صدرت من المالك الحقيقي، وإذا كان البيع، وهو صادر من المالك الحقيقي، لا ينقل وحده وفي ذاته الملكية، فكيف يمكن القول بأن هذا البيع نفسه، إذا صدر من غير المالك الحقيقي، يصبح في ذاته أداة قانونية ناقلة للملكية؟ إن قيل بأن العبرة في التقادم الخمسي إنما هو وضع اليد وحده ومرور مدة الخمس السنوات، فهذا القول غير صحيح من الوجهة القانونية كما بينّا ذلك في مكانه، لأن في التقادم الخمسي لا بد من توافر الأركان الثلاثة السبب الصحيح ووضع اليد وحسن النية ابتداءً، والركن الواحد فيها لا ينقل الملكية مطلقًا، ومن الواجب على من يتمسك بالتقادم الخمسي أن يقيم الدليل على وجود كل ركن على حدة، ولا يستطيع الادعاء بحسن النية مثلاً إلا إذا أقام الدليل من جانبه، وهو محمل بالإثبات، على أنه فعل ما يمكن عمله قانونًا حتى تأكد من صحة تملك البائع له، بحيث إذا لمح في عمله إهمال لو فطن إليه لعلم بأن البائع له غير مالك، فلا يعتبر في هذه الحالة حسن النية (انظر في ذلك كتابنا في التأمينات صـ 123 ن 119) وكذلك في السبب الصحيح يجب أن يعرف المشتري بأن عقد البيع وحده ليس كافيًا ولو صدر من المالك الحقيقي في نقل الملكية بل لا بد فيه من التسجيل، هذا ويجب أن يلاحظ هنا أن من شأن مضي مدة الخمس سنوات أن يصحح العيب في العقد، والعيب اللاحق بالعقد هو صدوره من غير المالك، هذا في عهد القانون المدني، وأما في عهد قانون التسجيل الجديد، فإن هناك عيبًا آخر لحق العقد فوق عيبه الأول، والعيب اللاحق هو عدم التسجيل، وعدم التسجيل هذا، وهو وضع شكلي، لا يسقط كما بينّا بالتقادم الطويل ومن باب أولى التقادم القصير، وحق المطالبة بالبطلان المطلق غير قابل للتقادم في ذاته، إنما الذي يترتب على مضي المدة الطويلة، هو أن محل التعاقد يصبح وقد خرج بفعل الزمن عن ملك المدعي، ومما يؤكد صحة القول بعدم جواز سقوط حق البطلان بالزمن، أنه يصح أن يستحيل إلى دفع فرعي exception يجوز التمسك به مهما طال الزمن فيما إذا هوجم صاحب حق البطلان المطلق وأصبح مدعى عليه، وذلك أخذًا بالقاعدة التي ذكرناها في أن الدعاوى مؤقتة والدفوع خالدة. 
ويجب أن نلاحظ هنا أنه وإن صح القول بأن العقد غير المسجل منشئ مع ذلك لحقوق وواجبات، وصح ما قلناه أيضًا بأنه يجوز للمشتري مطالبة البائع بالتسليم، ورفع دعوى بصحة التعاقد أو صحة الإمضاء وتسجيل الحكم فيهما، وأنه بناءً على ذلك لا يجوز للبائع دفع الدعوى قِبله بالبطلان المطلق الناشئ عن عدم التسجيل، باعتبار أن التسجيل عملية من الأوضاع الشكلية التي يمكن حصولها دون حاجة لعمل شخصي من جانب البائع: قلنا إن صح ذلك كله وهو صحيح حتمًا فإن العقد في ذاته قبل التسجيل من حيث الالتزامات الشخصية فقط، شيء، والعقد في ذاته قبل التسجيل من حيث نقل الملكية شيء آخر، فهو في الأول ملزم وصحيح، وفي الثاني غير نافذ وحده في نقل الملكية، ولأنه غير نافذ في نقل الملكية، لذا تقرر له أثر من حيث الالتزامات الشخصية، إذ لا محل لهذه الأخيرة إذا انتقلت الملكية، ولا تنتقل هذه إلا بالوضع الشكلي الخاص، وهو التسجيل.
والتسجيل الجديد يخالف على طول الخط التسجيل القديم، إذا كان القديم وسيلة علانية للغير، وهم حملة الحقوق العينية العقارية عن عقار واحد وعن مالك واحد، وأما التسجيل الحاضر فهو وضع شكلي وشرط جوهري لنقل الملكية في ذاتها، ولا بد أن يترتب على ذلك حتمًا أن يصبح التسجيل أيضًا وسيلة علانية وأداة إشهار على الكافة، فالتسجيل الحاضر ليس هو التسجيل الماضي فحسب، بل ركن من أركان أثر العقد في نقل الملكية، وبه تتحتم طبيعة وبداهة العلانية، إنما هو وضع من الأوضاع الشكلية اللازمة لتكوين العقد تكوينًا قانونيًا صحيحًا قبل أي شيء آخر.
الدليل الرابع من أدلة الناقل (راجعه في مكانه):
يقول بأن المادة (264) القائلة ببطلان عقد البيع الصادر من غير المالك الحقيقي لا يلحقها قانون التسجيل الجديد، وقد بينّا نحن أن التسجيل يقع على عقد البيع في ذاته مهما كان مصدره، المالك الحقيقي أو غيره، ما دام أن التسجيل أصبح شرطًا لازمًا لنقل الملكية حالاً، إن صدر من المالك الحقيقي، أو مستقبلاً إن صدر من غير المالك الحقيقي ومضت مدة التقادم، وقد رأينا أن أثر المدة إنما يقع، ويقع فقط، على تصحيح العقد من حيث صدوره من غير المالك ولا يمكن أن يقع على تصحيح العقد من حيث شائبة النقص فيه وهي عدم تسجيله، وقد بينّا أن هذه الشائبة وهي تتعلق بوضع شكلي روعي فيه النظام العام ويترتب عليها البطلان المطلق، لن تزول بفعل الزمن أي بالتقادم الطويل ومن باب أولى التقادم القصير. 
الدليل الخامس (راجعه):
يقول الناقد إن المالك لا يعتبر من طبقة الغير فلا يستفيد من التسجيل، وقد بينّا نحن أن التسجيل قد وُضع ولوحظ فيه النظام العام، وأنه وضع شكلي يستفيد منه كل شخص من طبقة الغير أم لا، ويحكم به القاضي من تلقاء نفسه، نعم وإن كان البائع لا يصح أن يتمسك في وجه المشتري بعدم التسجيل كما بينّا ذلك في مكانه فإن ذلك يرجع ويرجع فقط، إلى أن العقد غير المسجل منشئ لالتزامات شخصية اشتغلت بها ذمة البائع، باعتبار أنه ملزم بتمكين المشتري من القيام بإتمام عملية التسجيل، ولأنه من سعى في نقض ما تم على يديه فسعيه مردود عليه، أما التسجيل في ذاته باعتباره وضعًا شكليًا وركنًا جوهريًا في نقل الملكية، فإنه يجب إقصاؤه جانبًا عن الالتزامات الشخصية التي قررتها المادة الأولى من قانون التسجيل الذي ما وُضع إلا تمهيدًا لنظام السجلات العقارية المنوي إنشاؤه فيما بعد. 
والقاعدة التي يقول بها صاحب النقد في أن المالك لا يعتبر من الغير، إنما تصح في عهد القانون القديم وهو القانون المدني، في موطن التقادم الخمسي، ولكن لا تصح هذه القاعدة الآن وقد أصبح التسجيل وضعًا شكليًا يستحيل أن تنتقل الملكية بغيره، ولكل ذي شأن ومصلحة، حق الاستفادة منه، والمالك الحقيقي ذو شأن ظاهر في ذلك، ولا يمكن الاحتجاج عليه بمضي المدة وحده، بل لا بد في أن تكون العملية القانونية التي اطمأن إليها المشتري، وهي السبب الصحيح، عملية صالحة في ذاتها لنقل الملكية، بحيث لو كانت صدرت من المالك الأصلي لانتقلت الملكية، وما دام أنها غير ناقلة للملكية فيما إذا صدرت من المالك الحقيقي بسبب عدم تسجيلها، فهي كذلك غير ناقلة للملكية إذا صدرت من غير المالك الحقيقي. 
الدليل السادس (راجعه):
يقول صاحب النقد بأن العبرة في التقادم الخمسي إنما هو مضي المدة فقط، وقد بينّا أن القول على هذا الإطلاق غير مجدٍ، بل لا بد في التقادم الخمسي من توافر الأركان الثلاثة: السبب الصحيح المملك قانونًا، ووضع اليد وحسن النية. والواحد منها دون الآخرين غير كافٍ لصحة التقادم الخمسي. 
هذا هو ما أردنا أن نرد به على نقد حضرة الناقد حامد بك، وإنا نرى أن لا نختمه بما ختم به مقاله في (أن اشتراط تسجيل السبب الصحيح من العبث الذي يجب أن يتنزه عنه الفقيه) ونعتقد على غير ما يعتقد هو أن القول بالتسجيل في السبب الصحيح في عهد قانون التسجيل الجديد ليس من (العبث الذي يتنزه عنه الفقيه) وما ظننا أننا كنا فيما نشرناه من بحوث مستفيضة في هذا الشأن باللغة العربية في مؤلفاتنا ومقالاتنا وباللغة الفرنسية في مجلة جازيت المحاكم المختلطة، بحال (من العبث الذي يجب أن يتنزه عنه كل فقيه) بل كنا نعمل على ضوء ما وفقنا إليه من أعمال تحضيرية وأصول قانونية عامة، وما كان القضاء الفرنسي (من العبث الذي يجب أن يتنزه عنه كل قضاء) عندما قرر اعتبار المالك الحقيقي في طبقة الغير في حالة التقادم الخمسي (محكمة استئناف الجزائر في 15 نوفمبر سنة 1890، د 91، 5، 0405 - س، 91، 2، 53) ولو أن القضاء الفرنسي قد عدل عن هذا الرأي (وأحدث الأحكام دائرة العرائض بمحكمة نقض باريس في 28 فبراير سنة 905 س، 906، 1، 505 مع تعليق الأستاذ Napuet. راجع في ذلك كابتان. ج أول الطبعة الثانية سنة 1919 صـ 968، وكتابنا في الأموال صـ 844 ن 582) كما أن القضاء المصري لم يكن أيضًا بحال من (العبث الذي...) عندما قرر بأن الدائن العادي يعتبر من طبقة الغير، ويجوز له التمسك بعدم تسجيل عقد المشتري في عهد التسجيل القديم (استئناف مختلط 72 مايو سنة 1914م ت ق، 26، 398 والجدول العشري الثالث صـ 655 ن أ. 68. استئناف أهلي 28 مايو سنة 1912م ر 1 ـ 13 صـ 266 عدد 128 ومجموعة عياشي صـ 130 ن 579 ح 28 صـ 0213 - وأقر هذه القاعدة بعض الشرائع الأجنبية، ومنها القانون البلجيكي والإسباني والهولندي. انظر في ذلك كابتان المتقدم صـ 0963 - بلانيول ج 1 ن 2623 صـ 816) - إنما هي آراء يدلي فيها كل بما يوفق إليه وليس فيها من الشذوذ ما يسمى عبثًا، وأملنا فيما بسطناه هنا من هذا البحث الغاص بالحجج أن لا نكون (من العبث الذي...) كما أنّا نعتقد بحق بأن مقال الناقد لم يكن (من العبث الذي...) والحقيقة ضالة الباحثين. والله الموفق.

----------

